# Hgh lose fat



## Raduraducu (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here! 

I would like to know how could HGH affect a 46 yo losing fat compared to a 20 yo losing fat, taking low dosages.
What are the risks for both of them?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 22, 2017)

welcome to the site bro

tell us a bit about yourself n shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2017)

Well you can read the package insert for risks in HGH use.  Common ones can be water retention and joint pain.  Type II die beetus is a complication but that's with long term use.

It's also expensive as a mother ****er. 

Who would benefit more? I would risk saying a 46 year old would versus a 20 year old. But these things can vary by individual.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 23, 2017)

Any drug for fat loss is the last thing u wanna do. Get ur diet right and 45 mins cardio in the morning fasted and u will lose fat, fast


----------



## stonetag (Feb 23, 2017)

Everything comes a little easier at 20 compared to 46, that's the nature of the beast. If you are expecting phenomenal results you will be disappointed, some subtle results, yeah. What you can expect is spending a shit ton of money.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 24, 2017)

A 46 year old would, on average, make more improvement on low dose HGH. A 20 year old has plenty of hgh and low dose would be replacement.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2017)

very expensive way to lose some fat..A bike and a chicken caesar salad would be a cheap alternative


----------

